# 2006 23Krs Outback Kargaroo Toy Hauler



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife and I have loved this camper and the only reason we are selling is to go larger, we now have two grandchildren, whom we want to start them early on the Outbacker camping experience.

The 23KRS is in excellent condition. Very clean and in great shape. Kept under cover. I will be adding some pictures to the topic and I can email some if someone is interested.

There is a floor plan is located in the outback rv forum travel trailers & fith wheel kargoroo travel trailer 23krs on this site.

We are asking $13,900.00. I have just put new tires on and had the roof cleaned and resealed (no leaks ever).

We will be going to Michigan to pick up the new camper and will deliver to any place between North Carolina and there.

My email is [email protected]

Thank you, tell your friends.


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is some pics of the outside. 
Marl


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry this Outback 23 KRS has been traded in at Lake Shore RV in Michigan. It is a wonderful camper and has been great to us. We were sad to trade it. It is availible through them.

But we love our new Outback 280 RS. It has a lot more space. The guys at Keystone have done a great design job and added some great features. Rear slide, automatic power no supports. Side slide, 3 ft. great extra space. Awning automatic power.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Great that they took it as a trade! Congrats and enjoy the new rig!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, Mark and Bonnie! You will love the extra space.

I'm going to have to get out and see this new rear slide. I have heard about them on here, but have not seen yet and the engineer in me is very curious to see how they made it work.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the new Outback, Mark and Bonnie! You will love the extra space.
> 
> I'm going to have to get out and see this new rear slide. I have heard about them on here, but have not seen yet and the engineer in me is very curious to see how they made it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Mark & Bonnie said:


> Congrats on the new Outback, Mark and Bonnie! You will love the extra space.
> 
> I'm going to have to get out and see this new rear slide. I have heard about them on here, but have not seen yet and the engineer in me is very curious to see how they made it work.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Mark & Bonnie said:


> Congrats on the new Outback, Mark and Bonnie! You will love the extra space.
> 
> I'm going to have to get out and see this new rear slide. I have heard about them on here, but have not seen yet and the engineer in me is very curious to see how they made it work.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
Thanks Doug I too am wondering how they eliminated the supports. But it is great to just push a button for set up.

Mark


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

go6car said:


> Great that they took it as a trade! Congrats and enjoy the new rig!


Thanks go6car. They new that it was a great trailer in great shape. We are really enjoying the new camper. We will be going to Myrtle Beach, SC for the new year and I will take pics then to post in the new camper area.

Mark


----------

